
Study: Religion contributes more to the U.S. economy than FB, GOOG and AAPL - randomname2
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/acts-of-faith/wp/2016/09/14/study-religion-contributes-more-to-the-u-s-economy-than-facebook-google-and-apple-combined/
======
PaulHoule
Go LRH!

